
Ask HN: Junior Switzerland developer opportunities for EU citizens? - eastern_europe
I&#x27;m currently in my very late 20s, looking to do a career shift from years spent in corporate IT functions to development. I&#x27;ve encountered a native startup, in the Eastern side of the European Union, who are doing full-time, non-academic programming courses for people of my age. They look promising, start off by quickly building foundations with processor basics, memory handling, i&#x2F;o, blocking, caches, linux, windows and cloud, algorithms, then move onto technologies and methodologies such as python, agile, UI&#x2F;UX, git, javascript, HTML, XML, Rest, Json, SQL and noSQL alike. After about 6-7 months they move onto OOP, and the students essentially end up as junior C# or Java developers with adequate knowledge to get internships at local companies (the startup sources you as interns, so no need for job search) who are desperate for proven quick learners. During your work at the IT company, you start paying off tuition fees monthly, at a reasonable rate, with no contract binding you to the company.<p>My ultimate goal would be to get a quick and focused programming education in a controlled environment (1.5yrs overall for the course), then by end of 2018 to leave for Switzerland. I would pay my tuition fees from there. I have no formal education in IT&#x2F;CS, and my unfinished university studies were in unrelated fields. I do have several years of experience working in relevant IT positions, however.<p>How hard is it, for a fluent English speaker and EU citizen, to find junior C# (Unity, Xamarin) developer jobs in Switzerland? I&#x27;d prefer smaller canton centers rather than large cities, as I plan to live on a farm. Learning languages is not an issue, although I would prefer French solely based on taste. I would aim for permanent employment in development, sysops&#x2F;devops&#x2F;security&#x2F;hardening.<p>Are E. Europeans discriminated against? Is it reasonable for one to apply online and do remote interviews? Are relocation packages a thing?
======
baybal2
Another opportunity is Fribourg. IT companies there were historically more
open to Eastern Europeans, but you should expect them to be high-tier
outsourcing shops.

------
baybal2
It will be hard. Zurich only issued 17000 long term work permits last year as
I remember. Most of that goes to science talent in big mncs like Ciba

